
How Cloudflare Workers Are Used for Malware Campaigns - Areibman
https://medium.com/@marcelx/threat-actor-behind-astaroth-is-now-using-cloudflare-workers-to-bypass-your-security-solutions-2c658d08f4c
======
kentonv
We (Cloudflare) noticed this and implemented measures to block it a couple
weeks ago. The attack described in the blog post is not effective today.

